# Spouse visa cash savings evidence



## shamsp (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi. I am applying for my wife's visa under a mixture of income and cash savings. The cash savings are a mixture of money I have saved and cash given to me by various close family after my wedding as a gift (such as sisters, uncle and aunt) they all transferred cash into my bank account but don't want to provide their bank statements (they'd rather not have me and others see how much they esrn and/or have saved!) They are happy to give me letters confirming the gifts and a letter if they can from bank confirming the transfer.... would this suffice...can I provide their statements redacting all the figures except the transfer? Any other suggestions?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No, you can't submit redacted bank statements. You need to submit statements from the givers showing the money leaving their account. What they want to see is that giving you the gift doesn't wipe them out leading them to believe that it was a loan, not a gift. There is no way around this.


----------



## Tee2008 (Dec 11, 2015)

Nyclon, can you explain where this requirement appears in the rules or guidance ?. As far as I can see, there is no requirement to provide any evidence of where the savings came from. The requirement is only for a declaration of the source of the savings. If the ECO is not satisfied that the declaration is true, then he can request further evidence. I don't think there can be any legal basis for not accepting the cash "gift" as a gift, even if it does wipe the donor out. It is not up to UKVI to decide whether a gift is a gift or not. It seems that a declaration that it is a gift is all that is legally required, and all that is needed to meet the requirements of Appendix FM-SE.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

As these savings are from different sources, might I suggest a declaration from the applicant might suffice along with a letter from each of the donors, personally and individually written, stating the amount given and the fact it was a wedding present?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Of course it's up to UKVI to decide whether cash is a legitimate gift. FM 1.7 states that the money must be from a legal source and must not be borrowed. The easiest way to show this is to provide the giver's bank statement showing that the gift doesn't leave them penniless. 

This is what we have been suggesting and this is what has worked for for successful applicants.


----------

